# Stock management suggestions



## monktus (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been looking for a stock management script and would appreciate some suggestions. I've been searching SourceForge and have tried a couple of scripts (OpenTaps, which I found to be a bit clunky, and Inventory Management Software, which looked to do what I needed however I haven't managed to successfully install it and the lack of information about it on the website worried me slightly). What I need is a server based script to:

Allow stores to record sales and count stock (doesn't need to be tied into a till system)
Allow me to record incoming stock to head office, stock transfers and produce sales reports

Many of the server based applications I've seen are basically accounting packages with inventory management tacked on, and while something like this would be acceptable if it does the job, I'd rather have something that just deals with stock.

Ideally I'd like something open source, however commercial software is also fine as long as it's not too expensive (we had a bespoke quote of about £1000). Also, while client/server software would be ok, I'd prefer something web based (server and client machines are all running Windows so ASP is do-able as well as PHP/MySQL etc.).

As I said I've been having a look on SourceForge and Google but any recommendations would be useful. Thanks.


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't have any software to recommend but I might be able to develop a custom solution within that budget, depending on exact specs and code reusability. The cost would be for the development itself and the code would be distrubuted as open source afterwards if okay'ed.


----------

